# Interesting Video - Will my Untrained dog Protect Me?



## Konotashi

I thought this was pretty interesting.


----------



## NancyJ

I think the video is pretty useless.........I am not going to rely on a dog for protection but every last dog there is biting a sleeve and probaly the kids father who owns the training school, not a "stranger"--the last dog is probably the family pet going WTF?


----------



## Konotashi

I'm not saying it's accurate - just found it interesting. Like the 3 dogs who were trained looked confident before the guy even approached, then the 3 who weren't looked unsure, then petrified when the 'perpetrator' approached.


----------



## NancyJ

True, but he did not approach the trained dogs the same way. He came at them with the sleeve being presented. The kid was in no way threatened when he used the "trained" dogs - he just came to the dog with the sleeve and it was only a game.


----------



## Syaoransbear

He should do a second video called "Will my trained dog protect me if the criminal is not wearing a sleeve?"


----------



## carmspack

give that report a fail ---
First, the group that were trained and could "protect" were approached with a lot of over the top theatre to prompt attention. First dog was average club sport , third dog Elvis looked like he had left the building. The only one that looked like he had something going on was number two Koda dog.
If you are going to demonstrate a comparison you have to make sure that both sides are as similar as possible , in this case the missing element being training . They paired the ages of the dogs , not the natural temperament.

The second group , starts with a nose flicking dog . 
The agitator work is 180 degrees different. But no , matter , this entire sampling of dogs was terribly shy . In my opinioning it would be unfair and just wrong to take these 3 into training which requires defense or aggression. Do it and you have a shy dog with permission and experience to alleviate stress through aggression and that is unstable . They all wanted to get out of there . That was there natural response.
The decoy work was vastly modified ,with the addition of speach . Had they been approached with the real b movie bad guy moves they might have crawled under the truck .

Obiviously some family member owns the training facility and the video is skewed to a conclusion which promotes to get your dog trained if you want it to protect. 

good on the girl though, confident , good presentation, might be a good handler one day.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Lilie

I think I'm going to create a video of my own and title it "Will my un-manned weapon protect me?" I'll start it out with a .44 Ruger laying on my night stand. Then I'll have some thug looking folks break into my bed room. We'll see if my Ruger will jump up and fire off a few rounds while I watch Wheel of Fortune on T.V.


----------



## Caitydid255

Did she own the dogs and the dogs familiar with her or did she pick up the leash of some random dog she had never met before? I don't see a dog possibly putting its life on the line to protect a random stranger. Even the "trained dogs" seemed to be making more a of a game of the situation and only biting the sleeve, rather than full on attack. Further, she wasn't scared by the "stranger" and stood passively by as he approached her. Don't we socialize our dogs to avoid them attacking and being aggressive to random strangers? Why would you want a pet dog acting aggressively toward someone who might be an uncle or friend picking her up? If she experienced some actual fear I would expect the dog to act differently. 

I wouldn't be surprised if this was a shameless plug for her father's training business.


----------



## crackem

There was one decent dog in that video, the 2nd one. I felt sorry for the 2nd group. Didn't have anything in the tank anyway and probably lived with they guy, now he's acting all big and mean. 

The scenerios weren't the same that's for sure, even if they were, the 2nd group wasn't very capable in the first place.


----------



## Konotashi

Caitydid255 said:


> Did she own the dogs and the dogs familiar with her or did she pick up the leash of some random dog she had never met before? *I don't see a dog possibly putting its life on the line to protect a random stranger*. Even the "trained dogs" seemed to be making more a of a game of the situation and only biting the sleeve, rather than full on attack. Further, she wasn't scared by the "stranger" and stood passively by as he approached her.


This was the main issue I had with it. If the dogs don't know the person they're supposed to protect for an experiment, they won't do it....


----------



## BlackPuppy

Yep, that was a useless video. Take the sleeve off the guy and act like he does with the untrained dogs (walk over and carry the child away) and see what happens. 

Those untrained dogs look like random females, and they probably didn't even know the kid. 

I know my dogs will protect me. In fact, this weekend I was in a hotel room and the clerk slid my receipt under the door at 5 am and all my dogs went into either alarm or attack mode. 

My Laekenois would definitely protect. 

If you are curious, take the ATTS temperament test. atts.org


----------



## msvette2u

Syaoransbear said:


> He should do a second video called "Will my trained dog protect me if the criminal is not wearing a sleeve?"


I think it depends on what you mean when you say "protect". 
I don't need a dog to engage an intruder, but many intruders would be deterred by a large GSD in the home or yard. 
If protecting means barking and just bein a presence, then yes, my dog(s) will do that job.
I guarantee, if someone's breaking in, I will not rely on any of my dogs, or even a trained GSD, to "protect", I will be hauling out my .38 while dialing 911.

This video is extremely biased anyway and those dogs were cowering before the man even approached 

The pics where they introduced these dogs made them seem quite intimidated by whatever was going on even prior to the "action".


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Well, I guess a 6th grader can skew it any way she wants. It's HER video. LOL!

She is a very pretty little girl though.


----------



## zyppi

Don't know if my 'untrained' dogs would go the limit, but Sofie would put the fear of the lord in a stranger.

If I were being threatened with a weapon and had a dog trained in protection, I'd hope he'd go for something other than a sleeve

Long, short, no dog has much of a chance against a gun.

I know just the presence of my dogs are a _deterrent_ to the average ne'er do well.


----------



## Anthony8858

What about the instincts of a GSD?
In many cases, a dog may sense the fear or nervousness of its owner, and react. 
This was nothing more than a bad commercial. 

If someone ever walked over and grabbed the handler of most GSDs, I believe most dogs would react differently.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Uhg, I hated watching that video. That is such a terrible experiment... not even going to repeat what some people already mentioned.


----------



## Rahrah

Wild Wolf said:


> Uhg, I hated watching that video. That is such a terrible experiment... not even going to repeat what some people already mentioned.


LOL! I agree.


----------



## robinhuerta

Simply an advertisement for the Training Facility......a sales tactic.


----------



## TriadGSD

German Shepherd protects 9 year old boy by Neuman K-9 Academy - YouTube


i like this one


----------



## GSDElsa

OMG! I feel so bad for those last 3 dogs. They have NO idea what is going on. In the pictures before the demonstration they even look terrified.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Konotashi said:


> I'm not saying it's accurate - just found it interesting. Like the 3 dogs who were trained looked confident before the guy even approached, then the 3 who weren't looked unsure, then petrified when the 'perpetrator' approached.


Yes, that is exactly what I took away from the video too. Trained dogs have learned to be confident because part of their training is that they always win. At least that is how it goes in our Shutzhund club during the protection training phase, and in the scent work phase.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Lilie said:


> I think I'm going to create a video of my own and title it "Will my un-manned weapon protect me?" I'll start it out with a .44 Ruger laying on my night stand. Then I'll have some thug looking folks break into my bed room. We'll see if my Ruger will jump up and fire off a few rounds while I watch Wheel of Fortune on T.V.


Reading your post made me bust out laughing. Too funny.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

LOL! I thought the same thing, cute and what a great fun thing for the little girl to take to school.

but....Yeah I've seen this video before, it's cute but there's a lot of controls and variables missing from the 'experiment' to make it worthy of a final conclusion.





Stevenzachsmom said:


> Well, I guess a 6th grader can skew it any way she wants. It's HER video. LOL!
> 
> She is a very pretty little girl though.


----------



## robk

This is an interesting concept. It would have been better if the bad guy either took off the sleeve and put on a bite suit or at least put on a hidden sleeve. Then he should have approached both groups of dogs in the same manner.


----------



## mthurston0001

Looks like a school project I would have done when I was a kid. Accurate or not, lets not take it too seriously. And I hope she got an "A" for effort at least.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

syaoransbear said:


> he should do a second video called "will my trained dog protect me if the criminal is not wearing a sleeve?" :d


lol :d


----------



## Emoore

robk said:


> This is an interesting concept. It would have been better if the bad guy either took off the sleeve and put on a bite suit or at least put on a hidden sleeve. Then he should have approached both groups of dogs in the same manner.


In a perfect world, the trained and untrained dogs would be littermates. It's possible the trained dogs are genetically sound while the untrained ones are basket cases. We just don't know.


----------



## robk

Emoore said:


> In a perfect world, the trained and untrained dogs would be littermates. It's possible the trained dogs are genetically sound while the untrained ones are basket cases. We just don't know.


True. How about a before and after video using the same groups of dogs and both approached in the same manner. The first video with untrained dogs and the second video with the same dogs after training. Both with a hidden sleeve. That would make a much better sales pitch.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

This is an unfair project like everyone else says. The last 3 dogs who were not trained to protect all had a timid manner to them. My gsd, who is not trained, was walking with me one night and as we came across a man who snuck up on us out of no where Kaiser went into protective mode. When he feels a situation is not right he acts like those dogs that were trained. I really think it has to do with the personality of the dog not just trained vs untrained.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies

I don't like this video because the untrained dogs didn't have a connection with the girl, so they didn't want to protect her. Also the last 3 GSD's are timid


----------



## konashepherd

A very very biased video. First three dogs, the guy was wearing a mask and a sleeve and coming towards them very menacingly. Last three dogs he just walked up to them like a normal person would do. I'm sorry but if my dog just attacked someone that was walking up to me without showing signs of danger then I did a bad job of training my dog. Horrible video


----------



## konashepherd

also my dog isn't trained to attack but a very protective dog. If he sees somebody that he doesn't know he automatically goes into protective mode, if there wasn't a door blocking him he would be chasing them down the street.


----------



## bocron

I didn't like that the 3 "non-trained" dogs did not get the same presentation as the first 3. 
Also hated the fact that all of dogs looked overweight, but I'm kind of picky about that .

It IS a kid's school project, though, so take the whole thing with a grain of salt. You know her teacher was like "Um, ok, here's your grade. Now let's hear about Madison's trip to Disneyworld.".


----------



## vicky2200

Fail. 1) The trained dogs are trained to bite someone in a sleeve. 2) The untrained dogs are not her dogs. I wouldn't put money on a strange dog protecting me (trained or not). 3) The girl was not scared. The man was not angry. These play a huge factor in whether or not a dog is going to protect you.


----------



## bocron

vicky2200 said:


> The girl was not scared. The man was not angry.


Good actors, they were not .


----------



## Jack's Dad

I wasn't overy impressed with the trained dogs. 

The others were way to fearful. Nope. Couldn't give me any of them.


----------



## silvergts1998

I've got two german shepherds named, .40 cal and another named .45 cal. They don't bite, but it will be the last bark someone hears if they attack me.

My two german shepherds are not trained in protection, they kind of look to me for protection, but when my wife is with them by herself, they get protective. I think it's all bark right now, but who knows, maybe they would protect. They just act differently when they are around me.

I always do wonder if these breeds would come to the rescue in a real situation even untrained. All I care at this point that they are obedient and good friends. All I need to hear is a bark in my house at night and I got it from there. lol.


----------

